# Grundfos MS402 Pump



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

?????????????????????????

Got a nameplate???????????????????????

On the motor?????????????????????????????

Or on the back of the cover (peckerhead)????????????????????


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Without researching that specific motor, It sounds like you have a 3 wire pump which needs it's motor control box to operate.

240v circuit to control, then it starts on one lead and runs on the other. (for example, starts on black and yellow and runs on red and yellow. not sure if those colors are correct, but you get the idea)


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup just read all 3 wire 1 ph. require a controller ...thanks....


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What part of the state are you?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

SW .....Deming ...


----------

